# Compition



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Do ups or fedex guys get pissed off at you guys?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No I haven't had very friendly sometimes they give me address where to go in apartment complexes

They always wave too


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

only when I park in their yellow zones when delivering


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Never had one give me any sort of trouble or even a negative look. Did have a couple curious about it though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Most of them don't mind us. Their jobs are 10x more secure then ours.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Fedex, mailman, USPS trucks...they're all friendly in my area. Unless you put your packages into the mailbox...then next flex guy gonna hear lessons about it from the USPS guy...like I did.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have shown up at apartment complex offices with packages at the exact same time as a Fedex/UPS driver. I always let them go first (if there is a log book or something other than dropping and running), never heard a bad word from them...

g


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Do ups or fedex guys get pissed off at you guys?


Had a FedEx driver open a gate for me when he didn't even have a delivery to that building. Few weeks ago a USPS driver asked if it was hourly or per package, where we deliver to etc... seemed friendly.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

UPS and Fedex drivers get paid a fixed hourly amount so the presence of other delivery services doesn't affect their income. It's not like taxi drivers where the presence of other TNC drivers directly affect how much they make.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I saw a fedex guy yelling about territory to another flex driver couple of days ago.

Atleast they good to you guys. Maybe fedex guy had no coffee in the morning


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I ran into 2 white van guys at the front door of an apartment during my block Saturday. I was going to offer one of them $5 to drive the undeliverable back to the warehouse so I could go straight home, but they both seemed sketchy. 

Both of them were on the phone with support, apparently they have to call in to support for every single Access Problem stop? Ugh, that must be horrible -- 20 or 30 support calls a day?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Both of them were on the phone with support, apparently they have to call in to support for every single Access Problem stop? Ugh, that must be horrible -- 20 or 30 support calls a day?


I haven't called support in months as they're essentially useless. the only thing they've really helped me on is marking a stop delivered for me if I have 20+ bags for one stop and don't have time to scan them all in.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have had no problems with couriers other than USPS ... Sometimes they respond to , " I have a key and can't let you in or don't have the time for you " ... Everyone has their hustle ... Once you have your routine down, No matter who you work for , Your golden.


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

I have no problem with them but some of the apartment office's people. Some of them gave me weird look, and didn't look happy when i ask for complex map or direction, maybe because i don't have uniform...

But i noticed the different when i wear safety vest. Haha


----------

